# Lane Kiffin headed to Houston?



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2016)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...8/lane-kiffin-hired-houston-cougars/95128236/

There was a post on another site, that said Sarkisian being added to the staff was proof that this was Lane's last year with the Tide. `
I don't know why Saban likes to hire "damaged goods" coaches but Sark as a co-ordinator would be brilliant if he can stay sober.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Kiffen is the new head coach at Houston.  There is no reason to believe Sark will not do well if he is the next OC, if he can stay off the bottle (might be tough working for the demanding Saban).  He will have the best existing players and recruits to work with.  A lot of the Alabama elitist will never give Kiffen any credit for his time at Bama, but a lot of fans of other teams look in awe at what he was able to accomplish with basically three unproven quarterbacks in three years, all the time having to practice against the best Alabama defenses ever.  It is to be determined how well Kiffen will do at Houston, but I cant help to think he will be more prepared to succeed post Saban.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 8, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kiffen is the new head coach at Houston.  There is no reason to believe Sark will not do well if he is the next OC, if he can stay off the bottle (might be tough working for the demanding Saban).  He will have the best existing players and recruits to work with.  A lot of the Alabama elitist will never give Kiffen any credit for his time at Bama, but a lot of fans of other teams look in awe at what he was able to accomplish with basically three unproven quarterbacks in three years, all the time having to practice against the best Alabama defenses ever.  It is to be determined how well Kiffen will do at Houston, but I cant help to think he will be more prepared to succeed post Saban.



Even though Kiffin is a piece of garbage your right about him. Long before the red team QB's there was Jonathan Crompton at Tennessee. Kiffin did wonders with him in 2009. We can't talk about that here on this board though cause he went 7-6 that year and to some of the shallow minded posters here he didn't accomplish nothing.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Even though Kiffin is a piece of garbage your right about him. Long before the red team QB's there was Jonathan Crompton at Tennessee. Kiffin did wonders with him in 2009. We can't talk about that here on this board though cause he went 7-6 that year and to some of the shallow minded posters here he didn't accomplish nothing.



So which is it? He's a piece of garbage or a great O coordinator?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Both


----------



## SGaither (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't like the way Kiffen left Tennessee but can't blame him for leaving for his dream job. I do agree, he did good things for the Vols offense at the time and say he is one of the brightest offensive coordinator minds. I do believe he will be a good head coach if he can surround himself with the right staff and compliance office. I hope he does well at Houston.
Is Houston ready for Joey Freshwater?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2016)

Major Applewhite is the new Houston Coach. What happens with Lane now?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 9, 2016)

Houston was not able to come to terms with Kiffin on a buy out if he left. Houston wanted the buy out to favor the college if he left and Lane didn't like that.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 9, 2016)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Houston was not able to come to terms with Kiffin on a buy out if he left. Houston wanted the buy out to favor the college if he left and Lane didn't like that.



Didn't Lane only have a 3yr contract to begin with?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2016)

lane will be next hc at uga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> lane will be next hc at uga.



Idgit 

I heard Paul Johnson is on the chopping block. Maybe Kiffin likes Gold n White. 

Florida Atlantic is talking to Kiffin now. I just can't imagine they would have the greenbacks.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

I missed that one. Thought for sure he would go to Houston.  Guess Houston knew he would have only been temporary if they could not get together on the buyout.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

Now the question is what's next.  Finebaum thinks there no way he ends up back at Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Now the question is what's next.  Finebaum thinks there no way he ends up back at Bama.


He was never a permanent hire. Saban brings up athletes to succeed then turns them loose. He does the same thing for Coaches. 

Time for Kiffin to flap his own wings and try not to fly into the side of any more buildings.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2016)

LSwho?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> LSwho?



I think only as a last resort. He wants a HC position.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2016)

USF has an opening


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think only as a last resort. He wants a HC position.



Yea. I can't see him making a lateral move away from Bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think only as a last resort. He wants a HC position.


He keeps holding out and that LSU CensoredCensoredCensored't position may slam shut on him. I'm not sure other schools understand him like we do; he ain't all that without Saban's choke collar around his neck. 


bullgator said:


> USF has an opening


Not anymore.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He keeps holding out and that LSU CensoredCensoredCensored't position may slam shut on him. I'm not sure other schools understand him like we do; he ain't all that without Saban's choke collar around his neck. .



More like he's not all that without Saban's recruits. He was handed a ton of talent to work with.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Where ever he goes, he will not play by the rules and I believe it will be another dumpster fire if he is the HC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Where ever he goes, he will not play by the rules and I believe it will be another dumpster fire if he is the HC.



Florida Atlantic is being reported by college football radio.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Florida Atlantic is being reported by college football radio.



Yep!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2016)

great news


----------

